# Doing schH with a DDR dog?



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

I'm new to owning a DDR dog but because this line is different from my other two, I do not know how I should start Akbar in schH if I plan to. I don't want to mess him up. I've been reading some of the other posts and so far I've learned that DDR dogs can do schH it's just that not many helpers know what to do with them. I'm pretty sure this is how our helpers are as they are newer and my clubs TD is all about the prey. I've been learning about defense, etc and that DDR dogs tend to be not so prey driven, like crazy but more of a balance, they don't focus all on prey drive. How do I go about telling them how to handle a DDR pup? My TD has never heard of DDR, he's a rotty/boxer guy, lol.


----------



## krylos (Oct 19, 2006)

Well, I can't speak for someone who has been working boxers and rotts, but I would let them evaluate your pup and train them the way they know how. If this is a club you plan to train with long term, these are the people that are going to be helping you long term. If you aren't comfortable with them working your dog, then you should probably start looking around for other clubs. I guess what I'm trying to say is that making such a broad generalization that DDR lines are sooooo much different than any other GSD is setting yourself up for failure. Granted, there are going to be some general similarities with other DDR dogs, but give your pup the credit it deserves. Don't just throw a label in him. Every dog has it's own personality and that will be influenced by you, your other dogs, your TD and helpers, and the training that you do with your pup. Besides, your pup is what now, 5 months old? Just have fun with him and work on your foundation training. Obviously you trust your club members or you wouldn't be training your other dogs with them. See what they say after an evaluation and if it seems totally out in left field then I would worry. My guess is that after an evaluation and a few training session that you will settle in and feel more comfortable.

I hope this comes across as constructive and not like I'm attacking... here's my smiley







I really hope the best for you and your pup.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Oh I didn't see it as an attack, lol. 

And I've been with this club since the end of 03' and took a year break between 08'-09' and just recently (a month ago) came back.(I'm VERY relaxed with getting titles in schH....LOL) I've just never had a DDR german shepherd before. Cody is American/German and retired due to arthritis and Isa is German showline and both my older two are different temperament wise from him.
I can see what the TD says when the winter break is done.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Missy,
The two youngsters I have right now are mostly DDR/Czech. And I have to say they are much easier so far than my previous dogs. Just really, really stable nerves, determination, and intensity. As well as lots of drive








So your pup may just surprise you. 
My girl who is W Germ with a touch of DDR is much more difficult. Sharp and defensive and easy to screw up.

Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

I think in the end, your dog is an inidividual. I've seen DDR dogs with plenty of prey drive and little defense and WG dogs with lots of defense. It's important not to label and try to fit your dog into a box he may not belong in. 

Boxers and Rotts are not exactly known for their over the top prey drive either. So if your trust your club and your TD, listen to what they say and make your judgements of what works based on what you see and experience and not on what you read. And truthfully I wouldn't tell them how to handle a DDR dog. My TDs have always allowed you to do whatever you want with your own dog, but they don't always take kindly to being told what to do, especially from someone who is relatively new/inexperienced. (Not trying to attack! Just my experience)

Most training is trial and error anyway and since this looks to be your first workingline he gets the honor of being one that you make mistakes on! Woohoo!


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: JKlatskyI think in the end, your dog is an inidividual. I've seen DDR dogs with plenty of prey drive and little defense and WG dogs with lots of defense. It's important not to label and try to fit your dog into a box he may not belong in.


This is a VERY good point that bears repeating.

Understanding the general trends that tend to run within each type is important, yes. But these generalizations have their biggest value up front when being used to help someone determine which type may be best suited to them, and also in order to provide insight into certain behaviors that may seem confounding at times. 

But assumptions based on those generalizations must never override simply looking at the dog himself. Pedigrees and bloodlines and posts on the internet can help paint a picture of what a dog *may be*, but the dog himself always shows who he IS.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Thanks, that really helps.


----------



## VonKromeHaus (Jun 17, 2009)

Missy- Trust Mike. He is a great trainer! 

Courtney


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

I know he is.


----------

